# [X]Hablar del Xorg en Español(abierto)

## fromooze

Este tema no es por motivos patrióticos ni nada de eso; sino simplemente porque paseando por otros foros he visto que el Xorg ya está en el portage... y yo sin enterarme, se me han hecho muy largas las vacaciones  :Wink: . Yo ya estoy leyendo por ahí cosillas y mirando de pasarme al Xorg, pero por el momento no tengo todavía experiencias que contar.

Creo interesante que también hablemos por aquí de la llegada de lo que se supone una línea que va a continuar y así si tal irnos alejando de las xfree que parece que llevan mal lo de levantar cabeza. Yo en cuanto tenga que contar cosas, os cuento, pero por si tardo en ponerme con el asunto... abrir una puerta a noticias frescas sobre lo más fresco, no?

¿Qué tal con el Xorg?

----------

## kaereol

Este enlace se encuentra en las Seccion de Consejos y trucos, auncque no es patriótico ni está en español se puede conseguir pasar de las Xfree sin tanto rollo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158911

----------

## psm1984

el cambio no tiene nada, xorg esta hecho para migrar a el sin dolores de cabeza, con los ultimos drivers de ati ya tienes aceleracion, asi que casi lo puedes ver como  una actualizacion de xfree.

Si no tienes el xfree compilado por si algo va mal, puedes hacer un quickpkg. Luego hice un emerge con -B para el xorg, y poco mas.

----------

## dreamK

Hola

No se que es el Xorg, por vuestros comentarios parece que es una alternativa a las xfree. Podeis explicarme que tienen de bueno (si es que lo tiene claro)   :Shocked: 

Gracias

----------

## rommelin

Hola dreamk

No es que tenga algo mejor que xfree. De hecho, creo que se basan las primeras versiones de xorg en el xfree 4.4.

Lo que pasa es que a partir de ahora, xfree va a modificar su politica de licencias y dejara de ser GPL.

Por eso mismo hay que buscar una alternativa al servidor X.

Un saludo

----------

## r3zzo

Tengo una pregunta, estaba leyendo el How to que esta en el foro en ingles, y me fijo que el autor edito el primer post diciendo que ahora el proceso es automatico. Es algo como:

Back up xfree install

```
quickpkg xfree
```

Build a binary package of xorg

```
emerge --buildpkg --nodeps xorg-x11
```

Get rid of xfree

```
emerge unmerge xfree
```

Install xorg

```
emerge --usepkg xorg-x11
```

Update your config files

```
etc-update
```

If you used xfree's OpenGL instead of ati-drivers or nvidia-glx,

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

Alguien podria corroborar esto?. No hay que hacer ninguna otra cosa?, y por ultimo donde/como ejecuto esto, en ctrol+alt+f1?

----------

## psm1984

debe funcionar, quiza le falta algo del xfs (con hacer un restart debe valer). Todos los pasos los puedes hacer sin salir del modo grafico. Recuerda copiar tu XF86Config a xorg.conf, y cuando lo tengas pues un control + alt + retroceso para reiniciar el servidor, si entra pues ya esta todo, si no, pues prueba a hacer un startx a ver que te dice.

----------

## fromooze

Ya estoy con el xorg  :Smile: 

Sí, con esos pasos basta... y ahora me arranca más rápido!

El problema que tengo es con el firefox, que no tiene las fuentes alisadas de principio... pero tras mirar cómo estaba el Thunderbird mientras emergía las corefonts, me he encontrado tras reinicar el firefox que ya está con las fuentes de siempre  :Smile: 

Por el momento sin problema, todo hecho en un momento [quickpkg xfree // emerge -buildpkg -nodeps xorg-x11 // emerge unmerge xfree // emerge --usepkg xorg-x11 // etc-update // opengl-update xorg-x11 // mv /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf // emerge corefonts ] y sin queja por el momento.  Imagino que con el uso ya saldrán los bugs y problemas varios  :Smile:  Mientras a seguir disfrutando del fvwm-crystal y el armagetron  :Wink: 

Un consejo, el etc-update te hace un mega mix de tu antiguo XF89Config con lo nuevo así a primera vista, es el que estoy usando... eso sí, renombrado como xorg.conf, que para algo se cambiar. En cuanto avance más edito este post  :Smile: 

*APUNTE:

He tenido un problema con el teclado, las X me dejaron de reconocer la tecla mayor que y menor que. Pensé que era un problema de xorg porque cuando cambiaba la etiqueta a "us" de XkbLayout sí que funcionaba; pero no. Para arreglarlo he tenido que cambiar la configuración; a lo mejor a alguien le sirve  :Smile: 

Con XFree:

   Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

Con xorg:

   Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

----------

## r3zzo

Me anime, te secundo fromooze. Comenze a las 19:30horas el proceso, ojalas no tarde mucho que tengo examen en la universidad en estos dias.   :Confused: 

-----------------

Editado y agregado:

Demore una hora aproximadamente, el cambio fue sin ningun problema y tengo que opinar igual... arranca más rapido el servidor X, por ahora sin ningun problema aparente. Y gracias al "emerge corefonts" pude porfin solucionar uno de los pocos problemas que tenia con las fuentes con mozilla. Más contento no pude haber quedado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

He echo los cambios en casa y nada de traumas, bien sencillo y sin complicaciones, reconoce todo hasta ahora bien, aunque comento que no he notado diferencia en velocidad.

Los equipos actualizados 2:

1 (Casa) Pentium III 750, 512MB, GForce2 MX 400

tiempo de instación 2 horas 15 minutos. (Con los paquetes ya bajados con anticipación)

2 (Oficina) AthlonXP 2.1, 512MB, Video incorporado

Tiempo de instalación 1 hora 05 minutos. (Con los paquetes ya bajados con anticipación)

Todo por mantener mi equipo Free Sosftware

Todo funcionando sin problemas

----------

## KaLiDEM

Entonces con el xorg tambien funciona la aceleracion 3d de nvidia ? toi pensando en probarlo yo tambien

Saludos

KaLiDEM

----------

## r3zzo

Si KaLiDEM, funcionan.

Hice un topic para preguntar unas dudas sobre como instalar los drivers acelerados en mi Xorg y resulto ser sencillo, tal como con xfree86.

Al final alguien sabe si Gentoo va a seguir con Xfree o tambien se mudara a Xorg en su rama estable?. Hace mucho lei que iba a seguir con xfree pero por el clima en las demas distribuciones no dudaria en que tambien nos cambiaramos a Xorg.

----------

## Sparda

Hola a todos.

Ayer me pasé a Xorg-x11. Tarde todo el día en bajarlo (linea 56k), apenas una hora en compilarlo... ¡Va de maravilla! El cambio no me ha dado ningún problema, siguiendo los pasos de  este topic. Lo único que he tenido que cambiar lo del 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

 por

```
opengl-update ati
```

 ya que uso una Radeon 9200 SE y si usas el xorg en esto te usa la aceleración Mesa, que no va nada bien. 

Saludos...

----------

## poloso

Yo también lo he instalado. De momento perfecto  :Smile: 

Sólo me dio un problema al emergerlo, por lo visto con la última versión de binutils+gcc3.3.3 no se compilaba, pero tras volver a la versión anterior y reemerger gcc el X.org se compiló sin problemas.

----------

## K@mik@ze

Yo ya también lo he conseguido hacer funcionar junto con la aceleración 3D de ati, pero ¿alguien sabe cómo cambiar las tasas de refresco del monitor? Es que lo quiero poner a 100Hz pero no me deja. Tengo puesto esto en el xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    ModelName    "Flatron F700P"

    VendorName   "LG"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

    UseModes    "Modes[0]"

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# VGA @ 120Hz

# Modeline "640x480@120" 52.41  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515  -hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 120Hz

# Modeline "800x600@120" 83.95  800 856 944 1088  600 601 604 643  -hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

  Modeline "800x600@120" 83.95  800 856 944 1088  600 601 604 643  -hsync +vsync

  Modeline "640x480@120" 52.41  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515  -hsync +vsync

EndSection
```

y con el xfree me funcionaba perfectamente. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

forzalo colocando solo 100 ó dejalo como esta y si utilizas kde puedes encender la aplicación en kdemenu/sistema/ajustar tamaño y rotar pantalla.

Esto monta un icono en la bandeja que al dar click te muetra todas las opciones de video segun el rango y el refresco.

Solo seleccionas el que quieres y la resolución y ya esta

----------

## pove

hola,

he estado leyendo con atencion todos los post de este hilo y me estoy pensando cambiar.

ahora estoy valorando ventajas y contras, la verdad solo veo ventajas pero tiene que tener alguna contra seguro y estoy un poco acojonado.

tengo un PIV 2.6 y una grafica NVIDIA GForce FX 5200 y me da miedo que no sea compatible con Xorg.

alguien me puede asegurar que es compatible??

hay que modificar algo en kernel??

ahh y si por algun casual no me funcionara, como puedo volver a pasar a Xfree??

gracias

----------

## fromooze

La respuesta te la puedo dar... pero con diferentes fiabilidades:

1-[Poco Fiable] Por lo que sé tiene que ser compatible.

2-[Fiable] Yo no he modificado nada  :Smile:  Si tienes bien compilado el kernel conforme tu hardware, no tendrás que cambiar nada. Sino, incluso quedándote con las xfree tendrías que modificarlo  :Wink: 

3-[Muy Fiable] Con el primer paso "quickpkg xfree" lo que haces es empaquetar las xfree. Sólo con poner "emerge --usepkg xfree" las volverías a tener instaladas sin problema, igual que antes y en un momento, sin compilarlas pues sería recuperar las que ahora tienes funcionando.

Por cierto, dicen que en verano las Xorg van a sacar nueva versión con muchas de las características del Xserver... será verdad?

----------

## K@mik@ze

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> forzalo colocando solo 100 ó dejalo como esta y si utilizas kde puedes encender la aplicación en kdemenu/sistema/ajustar tamaño y rotar pantalla.

 

Ya está arreglado, muchas gracias.

----------

## Ateo

La unica diferencia que veo es que xorg rinda los fonts mejor.. para mi.

----------

## JaCk0

Yo veo el Xorg ligeramente más rápido en mi pc, pero con el Xorg no consigo que funcione el XFCE4, cosa que si funcionaban con las XFree. El kde va tan bien como en las XFree. El problema con las XFCE4 es que me dice que no existe el xinitrc, pero tengo una copia de esta (xinitrc que hay en /etc/xfce4, el único que tengo en el sistema) en el home/usuario/.xfce4 y en usr.

El problema con las Xorg y XFCE4: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=170676

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por problemas que no vienen al caso y una limpieza exaustiva de muchas cosas que habia emergeido para probar, se me super recargo mi Gentoo, as'i como mi curiosidad de aprender algo mas con xfce4.

El caso es que borre todo mi gentoo y reinstale casi desde cero para estar seguro de solo a;adir aquello que yo queria y asi tambien liberar espacio en HD  :Very Happy:  y como todo funcionaba bien despues de hacerlo procedi a emerger el xfce4. Ahora mi pregunta es 

Como le digo al xdm de xorg que deseo que inicie a xfce4?

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno, veo que la peña se pasas bien a Xorg... sólo tengo una duda... si mi tarjeta es una Intel Extreme II GM852/GM855 (Una tarjeta integrada con un rendimiento parecido al de una GeForce MX II) seguiré teniendo DRI (es decir, aceleracion HW) o tendré que tirar de MesaGL   :Sad:   ?

Si eso es asi, también me plantearé usarlo.

PD: Esta en la rama estable o hay que hacer un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ?

Gracias

----------

## cnyx

yo tambien tengo esa tarjeta y lo que preguntas me interesa. A parte de eso, toda la configuracion de xorg es igual que la de xfree? me refiero mayormente a que si el archivo xorg.conf sigue la misma estructura y todo que el XF86Config.

Otra cosa aunque este masqued, nadie de vosotros tiene por ahora evidencias de que sea inestable no?

saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> yo tambien tengo esa tarjeta y lo que preguntas me interesa. A parte de eso, toda la configuracion de xorg es igual que la de xfree? me refiero mayormente a que si el archivo xorg.conf sigue la misma estructura y todo que el XF86Config.
> 
> Otra cosa aunque este masqued, nadie de vosotros tiene por ahora evidencias de que sea inestable no?
> 
> saludos.

 

De echo es tan factible como hacer un 

```
cp /etx/X11/ XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
```

y funciona al pelo y sin tener que hacer más nada.

----------

## cnyx

vaya, pues es una pena, he puesto hace media hora a emerger xfree. De todos modos cuando consiga que me vaya todo el tema grafico bien, viendo el resultado que comentais me pasare a xorg.

saludos.

----------

## artic

alguien lo ha probado con fluxbox?????como esta el tema de la traslucidez o sea alpha????

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *artic wrote:*   

> alguien lo ha probado con fluxbox?????como esta el tema de la traslucidez o sea alpha????

 

Yo lo he probado con flux, kde, gnome y funciona bastante bien

----------

## Sparda

Yo estoy con fluxbox, y no he notado diferencias en las transparencias y demas. Por si acaso te suena uso el tema beyond-grace.

----------

## artic

he probado el x.org con el fluxbox y va perfecto,tb he probado el enemy territory o sea las glx de nvidia y perfecto tambien.

respecto a fluxbox ya q lo comentasteis yo uso un tema de transparencias tb se llama fluxrox y por supesto le he modificado el fondo y he colocado el de fvwm-crystal.Por cierto ya aprovechando conseguis transparencia en gtk????

----------

## cnyx

pues a mi el glxgears me saca 400 FPS menos con xorg que con xfree.

alguien sabe por que?

saludos.

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno, veo que ninguno a hecho el paso teniendo mi tarjeta, así que seré un pionero con el Xorg  :Wink:  y comentaré mis resultados...   :Cool: 

----------

## cnyx

Si, yo tengo exactamente la misma que la tuya en un portatil Dell. La unica diferencia que he notado es lo que he dicho mas arriba, unos 400 FPS menos que con xfree, lo que no se es si me abre olvidado algo en la configuracion y eso por eso. Pero aun asi me saca 375 FPS el glxgears. Por lo de si esta soportada o no, es lo que han dicho todos por aqui, no tendras que hacer nada que no hicieras con xfree. Al menos esa es mi experiencia.

saludos.

----------

## ResetReboot

Vale, he leido algo de un comando... opengl-update. Lo has hecho? Quizá esa sea la cuestion por la que no te va tan bien la aceleracion. (Si las nvidia tiran bien, unas GL con DRI tampoco deberían dar problemas).

Un saludo, que voy a hacer un emerge xorg-x11  :Wink: 

----------

## Tux Linux

Recién cambio a xorg. La verdad, ni noto la diferencia, solo que es como dijeron anteriormente, pareciera ser un poco más rápido.

 Hice también lo que otro dijo antes, solo copié el XF86Config-4 a xorg.conf y salió como por un caño.

 Anímense gente, cambien que es sencillo !!

PD: comento la configuración de mi máquina.

 Celeron 1.7 Ghz

 nvidia fx 5200

 512 MB ddr

 mouse optico usb

 kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

 he instalado los drivers de nvidia con "emerge nvidia" y ni un problema.

----------

## ResetReboot

Pues si, la verdad es que es fácil cambiar, aunque al principio no me arrancaba por el driver de mi touchpad synaptics... emerge synaptics y se arregló el problema, he notado algunos cambios en mis fuentes, pero ganan en claridad. Sobre las GL, consigo el mismo rendimiento, quizás unos 10-12 frames más y si, parece más rápido.

Es sencillo, aunque es algo largo. Mola.

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno, supongo que muchos habrán tenido este problema, y muchos de aqui ya sabian de ese problema, pero por si acaso, posteo aquí lo que me sucedió y la solucion que he encontrado.

Problema: Uso X.org y al hacer un emerge -up world aparece Xfree para instalar.

Solucion: crear (si no lo has creado aun como yo) un directorio llamado portage en /etc y dentro un fichero llamado package.keywords, lo editas y añades estas dos líneas

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-terms/xterm ~x86
```

Así, no nos causará problemas hasta que se arregle lo del x11/virtual y no sea necesario.

----------

## YosWinK

Revisando hoy el CVS encontré que está subido, desde hace una semana, el documento XOrg Configuration HOWTO.

Os dejo el enlace por aquí, me pareció útil.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

P.D: haber si alguien se anima y lo traduce, que no es mu largo ...   :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Pues la verdad llevo unos dias usandolo y exceptuando lo de las fuentes lo noto = a lo de siempre.Y la velocidad para mi es la misma.No noto mejoria.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Para mi el cambio a sido a mejor. En el portatil tenia una tarjeta grafica IGP320M y no conseguia hacerla funcionar con el xfree... con el xorg, los mm-sources nuevos y los drivers dri del cvs... en un plis plas oye. 

Por cierto, lo mejor, las fuentes...

----------

## ResetReboot

¿Alguien sabe o ha probado si el Xorg se maneja mejor con las fuentes tipo TTF?, proque mis experiencias con las Xfree no fue muy buena, la verdad.

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas...

Después de haber leído al detalle todo el post, me voy a cambiar a Xorg  :Very Happy:  Pero primero una duda... Tengo una ATI Mobility radeon 9600, y me gustaría saber qué tal va a ir la aceleración 3D con el Xorg. Tengo dos gentoos instaladas, una que instalé para probar y luego borrar (en la cual ya instalé los drivers de ati con emerge ati-drivers y funciona la aceleración) y esta en la cual acabo  de instalar todo lo mismo pero con más cuidado. Tengo que hacer algo en especial para ATI sobre las Xorg???

Graciaaaaas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas... Pues ya lo he intentado, y me pasa esto:

```

emerge --buildpkg --nodeps xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "xorg-x11" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

Qué hago?? 

Otra cosa... Por qué hago el --buildpkg?? No puedo hacer directamente emerge xorg-x11??

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Buenas... Pues ya lo he intentado, y me pasa esto:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --buildpkg --nodeps xorg-x11
> ...

 

No has prestado atención plas plas un par de nalgadas  :Razz:  je je je je je 

el paquete esta masked

```
ACCEPT_KYWORDS="~x86" emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno,  lo del build-pkg viene bien en caso de que te pase como a mi, que se me reinstalaron las xfree al hacer un emerge -uD world y así no tienes que comerte toda la compilación de nuevo.

----------

## TieferFeld

Bueno, parece que todo marcha... salvo la teclita esa del mayor y menor... Lamentablemente yo vivo en Alemania y uso un Layout="de"... Y ni probando con 101,102,..,105 teclas va... Alguno tiene alguna idea?? Voy a preguntar en el foro de alemán, de todas formas, preo agradecería ideas  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Graciasss

----------

## artic

alguien sabe si el xdirectfb funciona con el xorg???????

salu2

----------

## ResetReboot

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Bueno, parece que todo marcha... salvo la teclita esa del mayor y menor... Lamentablemente yo vivo en Alemania y uso un Layout="de"... Y ni probando con 101,102,..,105 teclas va... Alguno tiene alguna idea?? Voy a preguntar en el foro de alemán, de todas formas, preo agradecería ideas  
> 
> Graciasss

 

Por aquí les ha sucedido lo mismo a otras personas, y la solucion es:

```
XkbRules "xfree86"
```

cambiarlo por:

```
XkbRules "xorg"
```

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.

----------

## TieferFeld

 :Smile:  Eso lo leí un poco más arriba y ya lo había puesto así, por eso es raro :-S A lo mejor es el teclado alemán, aunque me dicen en el foro alemán que con 105 les va :-S

Pero ahora tengo otros problemas, que me temo que serán por culpa de las xorg, porque es lo único que cambié:

```
bash-2.05b$ /usr/games/bin/tuxracer

/usr/games/bin/tuxracer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

```
#emerge tuxracer

...

configure: error: Cannot find GL library

!!! ERROR: games-arcade/tuxracer-0.61-r3 failed.

!!! Function egamesconf, Line 47, Exitcode 1

!!! egamesconf failed

```

He re-emergido las glib y las glibc... El proceso se completó, aunque me dijo algo como que había habido un error y lo hiciera con --verbose.  Antes de hacerlo con --verbose (lleva un bueeen rato)... A alguien se le ocurre qué pasa???  :Sad: 

 :Sad: 

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno, quizás tienes que volver ha actualzar tus OpenGL (opengl-update xorg-x11) o de la tarjeta que uses... vamos, te diré que a mi ni el Quake III me ha dado problemas.

----------

## TieferFeld

Mmm...

Y cómo es si uso los ati-drivers?????  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ResetReboot

pues usa este comando: opengl-update ati-drivers

eso deberia volver a instalar tus OpenGL para la ATI

----------

## TieferFeld

Hola  :Very Happy: 

Hice un "opengl-update ati" y parece que hizo algo. Sin emgargo no sé cómo averiguar si la aceleración 3D va o no va. Antes usaba el tuxracer, jejeje, pero tengo un problema. Ahora no funciona. Si lo intento re-emerger pasa esto:

```
...

checking for GL/gl.h... no

*** Hmm, you don't seem to have OpenGL headers installed in the standard

*** location (/usr/include).  I'll check in /usr/X11R6/include, since

*** many distributions (incorrectly) put OpenGL headers there.

checking for GL/gl.h... no

configure: error: Cannot find GL/gl.h

```

Buscando buscando, resulta que en /usr/include/GL hay un archivo gl.h que es un enlace a /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include que a su vez es un enlace a /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/ y ahí está el famoso gl.h

Debería funcionar, no?? Pero no. Qué debo hacer? Alguien sabe?  

Gracias  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Pos seguir probando cosas a ver de dónde se queja, instalé el "cube". Se instaló perfectamente, sin fallo, pero a la hora de ejecutarlo:

```
...

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)

```

Supongo que será por lo mismo.

Sigo probando...

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Pos seguir probando cosas a ver de dónde se queja, instalé el "cube". Se instaló perfectamente, sin fallo, pero a la hora de ejecutarlo:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

¿Comentaste la linea dri y descomentaste la glx en tu XF86Config?

¿Tienes emergido el glx?

No se solo me surgen las dudas

----------

## TieferFeld

Pos no...

Respondo tus dudas  :Very Happy: 

No descomenté la línea dri ni comenté la glx, pero si no lo hice es porque, si no me equivoco, para ati la que tiene que estar descomentada es la dri, no?? 

Por cierto, te refieres en el xorg.conf, no?? 

Y no emergí el glx por la misma razón  :Very Happy: 

Lo estoy haciendo mal??? Pensé que sería igual que con Xfree...

Saludetes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ops es correcot por un instante se me olvidaba que esto es xorg   :Confused:   .

----------

## krawek

alguien ha tenido problemas con el XDM? no me funciona el teclado = (

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas  :Smile: 

He reinstalado los drivers, las opengl, re-configurado y nada, así que supongo que si nadie tiene una brillante idea tendŕe que re-pasarme a las Xfree :'(  :Sad: 

Gracias por vuestros esfuerzos  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Bueno... Afortunadamente ya no os daré más la lata, jejeje. Se me ocurrió (de perdidos al río) re-emerger de nuevo, y "destrozar" el xorg.conf. Hice pruebas y pruebas (la mayoría daban como resultado que no arrancaban las X) hasta que cargando el módulo glx (que al parecer es el que cargan las nvidia, no las ati :-S)  el dri (de ati) y como driver "fglrx" (en vez de ati-drivers, que decía el manual de gentoo), funciona  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por vuestros esfuerzos  :Very Happy: 

Saludos   :Cool: 

----------

## Sertinell

Hola.

He hecho una instalacion limpia de migentoo. Y he instaldo xorg en vez de xfree. Con xfree utilizaba 'xf86config' para configurarlo. Xorg o viene con ningun programilla qe haga lo mismo ? Mis conocimientos no dan para hacerlo directamente sobre el archivo.

Saludos y gracias

----------

## ResetReboot

Si, al igual que Xfree, si haces un X --config (o algo asi era) te hace una autodeteccion del hardware y te crea un xorg.conf.

----------

## Sertinell

Ya he encontrsado el comando

xorgconfig

Voy a probar esode la autodeteccion a ver q tal tira. Por qe no me gusta como me ha salido 

Saludos

----------

## jBilbo

Una mini-guía:

Instalar X.org en Gentoo

----------

## ArsDangor

Supongo que soy un tío con suerte...

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge -C xfree && emerge xorg-x11 && etc-update

 

Después de eso y algo de paciencia, tengo Xorg funcionando a la perfección. Ni una fuente que tocar ni un fichero de configuración que editar, ni un opengl-update que ejecutar.

Qué aburrido, ¿no?  :Laughing: 

Sólo veo un cambio: arranca bastante más rápido que XFree 4.3. Todo lo demás va exactamente igual.

----------

## fromooze

Oyes ,tío con suerte  :Wink:   ¿Ya está en la rama estable el xorg? ¿o sigue en ~x86? 

Por cierto,  a mi tampoco me hacía falta hacer el opengl-update, pero vamos, mejor aprovechar mi super ati-radeon-7000  :Very Happy:   ¿Ya se te ha cambiado directamente el opengl o es que no lo usas? me has dejado con la intriga... 

PS- De todos modos, es bueno saber que cada vez va mejor la migración  :Smile: 

----------

## pove

Por fin me he decidido a cambiar a Xorg, pero....

error de compilacion.

no se porque me pasara.

tengo dudas si tengo mis Use y mis CFLAGS bien puestas.

tengo un PIV 2.6 y estas son mis use y cflags:

USE="X qt kde usb gnome nls"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

una idea??

----------

## TieferFeld

Espero que nadie haya leído el enorme mensaje que había aquí hace un momento. Tenía un problema con las xorg y los ati pero a base de probar y probar se arregló (no sé cómo). Si alguien se tragó el rollo lo siento  :Sad:  Como aún nadie había respondido lo elimino y nos dejamos de pamplinas.

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues mi caso es tambien parecido a este, pero me parece que es mas del Kernel que de otra cosa.

Hace unos dias usaba un un kernel-2.4.25, Xfree y Xfree-drm drivers para una Radeon 7000 y todo me funcionaba bien.

Ahora uso un kernel-2.6.1-gentoo-r1, X.org y xfree-drm siguen instalados en mi sistema. 

Sin embargo, no me funciona la aceleracion 3D!

```
flaab@gentoo flaab $ glxgears

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

789 frames in 5.0 seconds = 157.800 FPS
```

No se si es cosa del Kernel o de X.org. La cosa es que NO funciona. Me parece que al compilar xfree-drm solo se añaden los modulos a kernel de la rama 2.4. Por lo siguiente...

```
root@gentoo flaab # VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xfree-drm

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7-gentoo-0.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-drm-4.3.0-kernelsource-20031202.tar.bz2

video_cards_radeon
```

Y llegado el punto de crear los modulos...

```
>>> Merging x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/

--- /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/xfree-drm/

>>> /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/xfree-drm/radeon.o
```

Fijaos que solo se añaden al kernel 2.4.25-gentoo-r2, cuando yo estoy usando el 2.6. Y en consecuencia, no funciona para mi kernel.

¿Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar esto?[/code]

----------

## TieferFeld

Ya ves que de repente me funcionó. Lo único que hice fue re-instalar de nuevo los ati-drivers-2.9.0 (pruébalo) hacer el opengl-update y listo. De todas maneras, revisa que en el xorg.conf tengas el load dri y como driver de la targeta el fglrx (al menos para mí es así). Yo no instalo ninguna cosa más.

Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas...

Tengo un problemilla.

He instalado las xorg y los ati-drivers. Siguiendo el manualcillo reportado un poco más arriba, la versión de los ati-drivers que se instaló es la última, inestable ( o al menos masqueada sí que está), pero tengo problemas para bajar a la estable. Ese no es el problema, si todo funciona. Pero es que no sé por qué me hace cosas raras. De vez en cuando la pantalla se "resetea", vamos, que se pone negra un momento y luego se vuelve a encender. 

Y cada pocos segundos, dibuja mal. Es decir, se pone todo mal dibujado, con trozos de ventanas por todos los sitios, y trozos que no se ven. Tengo que cambiar de escritorio y listo, al redibujar todo sale bien... y dura un par de minutos :-S Es realmente molesto  :Sad: 

Alguien ha tenido el problema o sabe a qué se debe???

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Parka

Pues no sé a qué se deberá, pero yo tngo el mismo problema... tatachán tatacháaaaan...¡en el windows de mi novia! alguien sabe qué coño es eso y pq da ese problema? como es que windows y linux comparten un problema así? es cosa de la tarjeta gráfica y nada tiene que ver con el SO?

xDD

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues supongo que no... Porque sólo me pasa en gentoo... Ni en windows xp ni en win2000 ni en la SuSE que tenía antes (si bien antes usaba framebuffer y ahora ati-drivers, pero precisamente debería ir mejor)...

Y es muy molesto, insisto :-S Ojalá todos los males pasaran en windows, y no sólo casi todos  :Sad: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## psm1984

 :Rolling Eyes:  Dale una oportunidad a los drivers ati del kenel   :Razz: , y asi comparas.

----------

## Parka

Hoooola a todos! xD toi terminando la migración a Xorg, y bueno, toi en los últimos minutos de XFree ya... el problema es que una vez se ha terminado de emerger el xorg, tras tanto eperar... ahora me dice al hacer el etc-update que tengo 257 archivos que configurar... ¿alguien sabe SEGURO si estos archivos se pueden dejar autoconfigurar ellos solitos? o no son siempre los mismos y debería irlos mirando uno por uno no sea que meta la pata? xD ayuda please, que son muchos XDDD

Un saludo.

Parka.

P.D.: esto es lo que ocurre xD  :Wink: 

----------

## krawek

yo hize -5

----------

## Parka

y te funcionó bien?

----------

## Parka

Hola a todos :'( ha ocurrido algo terrible, cuando reinicié el servidor X la cosa no iba...  :Confused:  os dejo la salida que da el startx a ver si me ayudais, pq yo toi ya demasiado dormido... la cosa es que parece que tiene que ver con el path de las fuentes, pero como siempre cuando hay problemas, estoy bloqueado.

...no sé...es un poco urgente, necesito el pc para el trabajo... xD aunque no kiero volver a tener q meter las xfree... a ver si alguien se enrolla y me dice que hago con el path de las fuentes venga...  :Laughing: 

El error en cuestion es este

Gracias.

Parka

----------

## Parka

toi investigando, y parece que el tema es que al emerger te avisaba d lo que tenías que hacer con las fuentes... pero claro, ahora ya he reiniciao y todo... alguien sabe algo? 

Gracias.

Parka.

EDITO:

Ya ta,  :Wink:  todo venia de que soy entre torpe y despistao:

```
# cp -r /usr/share/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/
```

y to arreglao  :Wink: 

Parka.

----------

## jBilbo

 *Parka wrote:*   

> Hoooola a todos! xD toi terminando la migración a Xorg, y bueno, toi en los últimos minutos de XFree ya... el problema es que una vez se ha terminado de emerger el xorg, tras tanto eperar... ahora me dice al hacer el etc-update que tengo 257 archivos que configurar... ¿alguien sabe SEGURO si estos archivos se pueden dejar autoconfigurar ellos solitos? o no son siempre los mismos y debería irlos mirando uno por uno no sea que meta la pata? xD ayuda please, que son muchos XDDD
> 
> 

 

En mi caso, que me pasó igual que a ti, los miré y el único que puede que quieras no sobreescribir o aplicar los cambios o hacer un backup antes de sobrescribirlo es el /etc/X11/XF86Config, que es el primero que sale (num. 1).

Los demás los sobreescribí todos.

----------

## tr4nce

Les Comento (depaso me presento) que emergí con exito xorg hace un par de días, y la verdad estoy contento con el rendimiento, ya que ha mejorado el tema de muestreo de las fuentes, y tiene la ventaja de arrancar el Xservidor con menor tiempo de espera, si lo comparamos con el xfree4.3.0-rc1.

----------

## DavidMGC

Pues yo he tenido un problema:

Justo despues de emerger xorg me dice esto

```

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * Generating encodings.dir......                                         [ ok ] 

 * Creating fonts.scale files......                                          [ ok ]

 * Generating fonts.dir files......                                          [ ok ]

 * Generating Xft cache......                                               [ ok ] 

 * Fixing permissions......                                                   [ ok ]

 * Creating FC font cache......                                             [ ok ]

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface...
```

Y ahí se queda eternamente.

----------

## DavidMGC

Duplicado

----------

## DavidMGC

Solucionado siguiendo la guia de JBilbo.

Ahora estoy con Lynx, cuando tenga servidor X de nuevo arreglo el desaguisado.

EDITADO: Pues ya está, funcionando igual que xfree.

Por cierto JBilbo, si antes de emerger xorg desinstalas los ati-drivers no se queda pillado. Es otra solución.

----------

## krawek

no les parece que los colores del xterm quedaron mas opacos? (asi me gustan mas = )

----------

## RAPUL

Yo uso xorg desde hace ya un par de meses en mi portatil porque

lleva un procesador athlon 64 y xfree lleva meses oficialmente deprecated para amd64.

En general no he tenido problemas y de hecho a veces parece que funcione incluso mas rapido que xfree.

El unico problemilla ha sido que el modulo del touchpad (synaptics) no me funciona con xorg.

----------

## jBilbo

 *DavidMGC wrote:*   

> Por cierto JBilbo, si antes de emerger xorg desinstalas los ati-drivers no se queda pillado. Es otra solución.

 

Gracias por el apunte, lo meteré en la guía. Así evitamos todo el rollo del kill   :Smile: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Rapul, yo tengo xorg en mi portatil y tras instalarlo hice 

```
emerge synaptics
```

 (cuidao, que el paquete creo que está masked por ~x86) y sin problema, el touchpad funciona sin problema y con las mismas opciones que el de Xfree.

----------

## RAPUL

Citándome:

```

El unico problemilla ha sido que el modulo del touchpad (synaptics) no me funciona con xorg.

```

 *ResetReboot wrote:*   

> Rapul, yo tengo xorg en mi portatil y tras instalarlo hice 
> 
> ```
> emerge synaptics
> ```
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por el intento pero ya lo hice... 

Mi portatil es un amd64. Uso la rama inestable ~amd64. (modo 64 bits) Así que probé a forzar a instalar el módulo synaptics pero al igual que el xfree no funciona bien en amd64.

Así que de momento uso el touchpad con Auto de manera que funciona como ratón pero no van las ruedas de desplazamiento. (Botones 4,5,6 y 7)

Cuando pueda volvére a probar el módulo synaptics otra vez.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

hola a tod@s, tengo un problema con XORG  *Quote:*   

> no funcinala tecla a la izquierda de la Z (las flechas mayor o menor)

  lo cual no es ninguna tonteria y creo que me obligara a volver a XFree...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Lo pongo aqui en lugar de abrir un nuevo post porque he visto algun otro problema y la solucion, ademas es la "guia" que he seguido para instalarlo.

¿a alguien se le ocurre algo?

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues... A mí también me pasaba. Vigila el xorg.conf, en la sección del teclado, pon así:

```
Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

```

A ver si va  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

es precisamente lo que tengo puesto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   y sigue sin funcionar..

es algo raro, en la ventan de "login" funciona y si hago un Control+Alt+F1 en el shell me funciona.. pero una vez que estoy en las X deja de funcionar (tampoco en consola) lo intentare un poco mas.... y sino pues me volvere a XFree.

gracias y un saludo

----------

## ertomas

Hola!!!!

Me acabo de instalar mi gentoo desde el stage1, y ahora mismo he acabado de instalar XORG...y no me ha dado ningun problema....he reiniciado y todo ha ido de maravilla...  :Razz: 

Para instalarlo he hecho lo siguiente:

#emerge xorg-x11

#opengl-update xorg-x11

#etc-update

#emerge ati-drivers

#opengl-update ati

#fglrxconfig (para que me creara el XF86Config-4)

#cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Y despues he instalado FLUXBOX, y me ha arrancado sin ningun problema  :Razz: 

Saludosssss

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues yo me he tenido que volver a Xfree... porque despues de intentar un monton de opciones,(incluso reinstalar XORG) no he podido conseguir que me funcione la tecla  *Quote:*   

> <> mayor/menor

  y es bastante molesto..

por lo pronto seguire con xfree... ya veremos mas adelante  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

